# GT5 car advice



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello, I'm at a point of the game now where i just dont seem to be able to make any progress. Can anyone offer any advice to what cars i can buy for this set of races? :driver: 

The first one i'm stuck at is the amateur series Supercar Nostalgia Cup
I've just blown most of my credits buying and tuning the 512BB 76' Ferrari but i just seem to lose traction all of the time, unless i take the corners in 2nd? But then i get ploughed into by all the other cars  
The best i seem to be able to do is get 3rd in the Pontiac Tempest Le Mans GTO '64 that i used for the muscle car champoinship, but i dont seem to be able to get the acceleration/top speed ratio right on this, has all its power in gears 4&5?

Also the Pickup Truck Challenge - where do you buy a pickup?

And also in the proffesional league > British lightweights > London i just dont seem to be able to get 1'st, only 2nd, i've got the 96 Elise fully tuned, again i seem to have the traction issues, and it just doesnt seem to have enough top end speed. Is there a better car for this?

Cheers


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

When tuning are you changing tyres, something people overlook.
I'm finding regardless of what I use if I boost the power and change the tyres I'm winning quite comfortably. I do basic suspension mods and don't mess around with gear ratios.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lion said:


> Also the Pickup Truck Challenge - where do you buy a pickup?


You get a Dodge Ram as a prize for getting all bronze on the International A license.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Pontiac Tempest Le Mans GTO '64 mess around with the gear ratio's and you get a hell of a car..Mine is just under 800bhp and will hit 230mph easily...You can win both the mucsle and the supercar race with it.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

One of the great features of this game is you can send your freinds cars they need,ive done this loads and they send them back when finshed or vice versa


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

A decent set of tyres makes a huge difference!

I used a tuned Chevrolet Chevelle 454 SS, Lambourghini Countach LP400 '74 bought from the used car dealership - won quite a few races with each.

As for the British Lightweights i bought an Elise 111R from the Lotus dealership, changed they tyres for some racing softs and a performed a few engine mods - easy win.

For the pick-up truck race i won the Dodge Ram from the licenses - few engine mods, decent tyres and weight reduction.

I've found decent tyres and weight reduction are just as vital as power 

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

I won the Supercar Nostalgia Cup easily in a 480bhp 512. Sports Soft tyres and no TCS. A real handful to drive but still abolished the rest of the field.


----------

